# Oregon Rv Family Crystalmeth?



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Just watching the news here at work on a slow Friday and I can't find a link to it yet on the internet -- but FoxNews is reporting that the parents that were with the kids that were all part of the "Missing RV family in Oregon" episode was under investigation on outstanding Crystal Meth possession and Firearm violations resulting from an incident in Arizona...

This world just cracks me up...

Does however explain why they were on a one way dirt road logging trail in the Oregon mountains... n the middle of winter...










PS - here's a link -- Seattle Times link


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Just watching the news here at work on a slow Friday and I can't find a link to it yet on the internet -- but FoxNews is reporting that the parents that were with the kids that were all part of the "Missing RV family in Oregon" episode has been arrested on outstanding Crystal Meth possession and Firearm violations resulting from a outstanding warrant in Arizona...
> 
> This world just cracks me up...
> 
> ...


Check out CA Jim's 12:48 Post with the Seattle Times Article


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah....they were probably on the way to their meth lab..









Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Unreal!

OK, I officially no longer feel sorry for these lowlifes!
Well, maybe for the kids.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

That must have been what their neighbors were alluding to when I heard that radio interview yesterday....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

It was just too strange the just happen to have all that food and water in their RV for a 4hr drive to the coast.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Wasn't the Minnow out for a 4 hour cruise? They don't have to go to Oregon for a meth lab. We're sort of the meth lab capital here in AZ.

When they were found didn't we think it would be cool to have them as our honory guests at the next Outback rally?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

It was usnual to have enough food for six people to last several weeks. That is a lot of food.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

campmg said:


> Wasn't the Minnow out for a 4 hour cruise? They don't have to go to Oregon for a meth lab. We're sort of the meth lab capital here in AZ.
> [snapback]94713[/snapback]​


Yeah - sounds like they were going to OR to GET AWAY from their MethLab in AZ.

Must say - my doubts started setting in with the news that they had a food supply 'cuz "they were stocked for Y2K". Now, I know you guys on the Left Coast like to play with that time-warp phenomenon thingy (just don't inhale) .... but Y2k was more than a few years ago and the whole world has pretty much gotten over it.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Drugs + Firearms = Jail time. Ouch!!!!!

Maybe it was a Mobile Meth Lab????

-H96


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sad part is kids shouldn't be exposed to anything like that.

Don


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

[quote name='campmg' date='Mar 24 2006, 02:54 PM']
Wasn't the Minnow out for a 4 hour cruise?

That was a 3 hour cruise but the meth lab would kind of explain a lot about that show.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> Maybe it was a Mobile Meth Lab????
> [snapback]94724[/snapback]​


I doubt it.  Colin Powell didn't say anything about a mobile _*meth *_lab


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

kyoutback said:


> campmg said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't the Minnow out for a 4 hour cruise?
> ...


That explains the professor being there and Gilligan's problems.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I don't remember a meth lab on Gilligan's Island. That Professor had the skills, however....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> I don't remember a meth lab on Gilligan's Island. That Professor had the skills, however....
> [snapback]94865[/snapback]​


Jolly you don't remember the professor making those chemical experimace









Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Your kidding me. I was hoping and praying for a bunch of Meth pushers.

I just can't believe what this world is coming to. I hope they get everything coming to them and all the expense for the search and rescue. Agree about the unfortunate kids.

Bill.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> Your kidding me. I was hoping and praying for a bunch of Meth pushers.
> 
> I just can't believe what this world is coming to. I hope they get everything coming to them and all the expense for the search and rescue. Agree about the unfortunate kids.
> 
> ...


Yeah and lock them up and throw away the key

Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Sad part is kids shouldn't be exposed to anything like that.
> 
> Don
> [snapback]94732[/snapback]​


Agree. It takes a pretty low-life individual to get kids involved in a deal like this.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

this SUCKS!!!
the mom & stepdad are LOSERS







for putting their son and his family in that situation.
i hope he DISOWNS them.

just my 2 cents

p.s sorry everone, but this story p----- me off because children are involved.

darrel


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

drobe5150 said:


> this SUCKS!!!
> the mom & stepdad are LOSERS
> 
> 
> ...


Darrel
No need to apologize, We all feel the same way.

Don


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Wow. Just saw this article. When they showed the Dad on TV the thought went through my mind that he didn't look like the usual RV'ing type that would rent a 37' motor home and be going on a family vacation with the inlaws. I guess he is used to taking the back roads when he is transporting his meth. What a shame for those kids.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Look at all that stuff Thurston Howell III packed. He was set for weeks.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

campmg said:


> Look at all that stuff Thurston Howell III packed. He was set for weeks.
> [snapback]95022[/snapback]​


I think my youngest daughter takes after Mr. Howell when we go camping








Don


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

And you thought all we west coasters do is tofu.


----------

